# Mulberry Label



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2009)

This is the label ill be using for this batch and the design Ill be using from now on with color changes on the bottom to somewhat match the fruit nd the fruit above and name obviously changing.


----------



## Tom (Oct 19, 2009)

Since we are getting to the end of the year a question on your label..
The year you use is that the bottling year or the year you started it?


----------



## St Allie (Oct 19, 2009)

I put the month and year bottled.. so I know how long it's actually been bottled.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2009)

Theoretically you are supposed to use the time the fruit or whatever is picked or must is started. This one will be both as Ill be racking it one more time to sweeten and make sure nothing is still dropping.


----------



## Tom (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats what I do..


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice Tom. I was getting tired of having to dig up something for every batch although I must admit that most of the time I liked it but there have been a few that just baffled me as to what to do for a label. I wanted something decent that looks somewhat commercial. I may upgared a little in time but for now this is what Im sticking with, it was either this or the one below.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 20, 2009)

St Allie said:


> I put the month and year bottled.. so I know how long it's actually been bottled.
> 
> Allie



we do this also.


----------



## Becks the Elder (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought I'd post my labels incase anyone is interested. 











(click on images to enlarge)
​The insect on the label is a red-belted clearwing. A type of moth which only occurs in two places in the county in which we live. We found one just up the road from the village so we thought it fitted the bill. We are involved with moth surveys in our county so the image seemed to tie our two hobbies together.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiya becks.. those are nice clean looking labels..

I see your elderberry port came out at 20% abv.. what does it taste like?

Allie


----------



## Becks the Elder (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Allie,

The port is still resting. I decided to mix the wine with brandy and leave it until later next year before tasting it. I know what the abv is so I did the labels in advance. Ideally I'll give some away next Christmas. I reckon it should have aged a bit by then.

I took your advice and bought some proper corks to bottle the port with when the time is right. I'll let you know how it all works out.

The wine label is one of several. I just change the abv number according to the batch.

Thanks for your comments Allie, they're much appreciated.

All the best,

Becks.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 3, 2009)

You're welcome Becks..

my lum eisenmann berry port came out well.. ( we were making ports at the same time I think..) did half with brandy and half with vodka.. It's sitting quietly in the cellar too..

maybe we can have a toast that xmas?

hehhe

Allie


----------



## Becks the Elder (Nov 3, 2009)

You're on. 


Cheers.


----------

